# Enchilada Sauce



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Does anyone have a good recipe for enchilada sauce??

thanks


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2007)

Try foodtv.com I have made enchilada sauce from one of their recipes. The trick is the chili powder. I use some called San Antonio from HEB's weigh your own area like Central Market has.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

thank you very much, gonna try that.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i hate to say it, but the green sauce in the quart jar from HEB is hard to beat


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks, will try that too


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The canned Hatch brand enchilada sauces are good also.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> The canned Hatch brand enchilada sauces are good also.


Is that by the canned tomatoes?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I think its in the "ethnic food" section


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

How about just adding chilli


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Since there are eleventy-six different kinds of enchiladas that's a hard question to answer. Having lived in the Rio Grande Valley for 40+ years, I'm very partial to Tamaulipan style cheese enchiladas. If you don't have the time or inclination to build your own sauce then a can of Gebhardt brand enchilada sauce is a fine substitute.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

I make my own but not anything I have seen before..I LOVE IT

2-3 tablespoons peanut oil in skillet med to med high temp
Corn meal about 1/4 cup added to warm oil work like a rue until a nice brown
add 2-3 tablespoons of menudo spice work in skillet to release flavor 
Add chicken stock to rue until desired thickness
Serve over tamales or enchiladas...Yum-O

Sometimes I add extra chicken stock then cook down to desired thickness this intensivies the flavor


----------



## MarshMellow (Dec 17, 2004)

Over cheese enchiladas I use a mixture of:

1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 can tomato soup
1 can red enchilada sauce (Gebhardt's or equialent)

Also, usually I add about half a pound of ground beef (cooked and crumbled) to the sauce................try it.


----------

